# Lambourghini V Ducati



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

5th gear video of the Lambo/Ducatis shootout.

Great stuff.

Kudos to whoever can identify Tiff's watch.

I reckon it's a Breitling.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Yep, Tiff wears a Navitimer


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

After that he might need his brown corduroy trousers. Some car!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> After that he might need his brown corduroy trousers. Some car!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's some car then what does that make the bike? It costs 10 times less than the Lambo & was faster round the track!!

We're not worthy


----------



## divebuddy (Nov 12, 2005)

I like my bikes...but wow that car sounds amazing...and does anyone else think tiff is the stig from top gear???


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> and does anyone else think tiff is the stig from top gear???


Naaa..... I think the BBC fell out with Tiff when he went to do 5th Gear....

I think it could be Johnny Herbert, hes only a little fella....


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > After that he might need his brown corduroy trousers. Some car!!!
> ...


In the bike v cars track racing, can be made to work either for or against the bike, depending on which track you use, the weather conditions, so imho, they mean nothing, bike rider was awsome though


----------

